# quid pro quo = ανταπόδοση, αντιπαροχή, δούναι και λαβείν, μία σου και μία μου, δώσε για να πάρεις



## zahira (Aug 20, 2009)

Καλησπέρα σας :)
Δουλεύω μια σειρά και έχει της εξής έκφραση σε κάποιο διάλογο:

*"Quid pro quo or persona non grata."*

Να την μεταφράσω ή να την αφήσω έτσι, καθότι λατινική έκφραση;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2009)

Εγώ θα τα άφηνα αμετάφραστα και τα δύο. Δηλαδή, δεν νομίζω ότι ο αγγλόφωνος μέσος (Αμερικανός) θεατής καταλαβαίνει περισσότερα λατινικά από τον Έλληνα μέσο θεατή. Αφού δεν το είπαν στα αγγλικά για τον αγγλόφωνο, γιατί να το πούμε στα ελληνικά για τον ελληνόφωνο;


----------



## zahira (Aug 20, 2009)

Σωστά!
Οκ σας ευχαριστώ πολύ :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

Πάντως έχω την αίσθηση ότι αρκετές (ή, έστω, ορισμένες — όπως οι _pro bono_, _ad hoc_ κ.ά.) λατινικές εκφράσεις είναι σημαντικά γνωστότερες στον αγγλόφωνο μέσο άνθρωπο απ' ό,τι στον ελληνόφωνο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

Έχει δίκιο η Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά... Αφού είδα και τον διάλογο στο ιντερνέτι, θα ήθελα να προστατεύσω τον θεατή από τον υπερβολικά έξυπνο συγγραφέα. Και θα πρότεινα να μεταφραστούν. Ιδιαίτερα αν βρούμε πώς. Εκτός αν πρέπει να σεβαστούμε αυτό που λέει σε μια σελίδα: «Anyway – Crowley is now at the scene and she tests Vicki on her Latin». Τα δικά μας λατινικά και τα νεύρα γιατί τα δοκιμάζει;

Επί της ουσίας: το «περσόνα νον γκράτα» είναι, πάνω κάτω, εξίσου γνωστό σε Έλληνες και σε Αγγλοσάξονες. Το «quid pro quo» είναι αρκετά γνωστό στους Αγγλοσάξονες, και σχεδόν καθόλου στους Έλληνες. Να το κάνουμε, λοιπόν: «Μία σου και μία μου Οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού ή περσόνα νον γκράτα;»; Να 'ναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 20, 2009)

Παρομοίως. Στο προκείμενο то q. p. q. δεν μας λέει τίποτε, ενώ το persona n.g. γνωστότερο.
Έδιτ. Ταυτιζόμεθα :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επί της ουσίας: το «περσόνα νον γκράτα» είναι, πάνω κάτω, εξίσου γνωστό σε Έλληνες και σε Αγγλοσάξονες. Το «quid pro quo» είναι αρκετά γνωστό στους Αγγλοσάξονες, και σχεδόν καθόλου στους Έλληνες. Να το κάνουμε, λοιπόν: «Μία σου και μία μου Οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού ή περσόνα νον γκράτα;»; Να 'ναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι;


Αυτό εννοούσα κι εγώ, ότι (όπως λέει κι ο τσιουτσίου) το «περσόνα νον γκράτα» το ξέρουν οι Έλληνες, ενώ το «quid pro quo» ελάχιστοι. Ωστόσο, δεν έχει την έννοια της εκδίκησης (οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού / μάχαιραν έδωσες, μάχαιραν θα λάβεις κ.τ.ό.), αλλά της αντιπαροχής: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&q="Quid+pro+quo"+site:.gr&start=30&sa=N. «Δούναι και λαβείν», μήπως (αν κι αυτό πια δηλώνει απλώς τη συναλλαγή, τη δοσοληψία);


----------



## zahira (Aug 20, 2009)

Εντάξει λοιπόν, θα μεταφράσω το πρώτο μισό και to δεύτερο μισό θα το αφήσω με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες γιατί έτσι όπως το βλέπω γραμμένο στα ελληνικά και να ξέρει κάποιος τι σημαίνει όπως του χτυπάει στο μάτι δε θα το καταλάβει. ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

Γι' αυτό έγραψα, Ζαζ: «Και θα πρότεινα να μεταφραστούν. *Ιδιαίτερα αν βρούμε πώς*». Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εδώ το χρησιμοποιεί με τη σημασία «tit for tat».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω απολύτως τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής αφού δεν κατάλαβα και με ποιον τρόπο συνδέονται οι δύο φράσεις. Νομίζω ότι αν ο ομιλητής το λέει έτσι απλώς για να πετάξει δυο λατινικούρες που θεωρεί δύσκολες (και άρα αντικείμενο εξετάσεων), ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξει το q.p.q. με κάτι πιο γνωστό στον Έλληνα τηλεθεατή (αλλά αντίστοιχης δυσκολίας) π.χ. casus belli. Αν κάπου στη ροή έχει σημασία η έννοιά τους, υποθέτω ότι θα πρέπει να μεταφραστούν και οι δύο φράσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γι' αυτό έγραψα, Ζαζ: «Και θα πρότεινα να μεταφραστούν. *Ιδιαίτερα αν βρούμε πώς*». Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εδώ το χρησιμοποιεί με τη σημασία «tit for tat».


Fair enough για το πρώτο, σόρι. :) Για τη σημασία, όμως, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι λέει: "δώσε για να (μπορείς να 'χεις την απαίτηση να) πάρεις, ή τομπούλογλου δεν θέλω ούτε να σε ξέρω".


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2009)

Πάντως, αν ο ομιλητής πετάει δύο λατινικούρες χωρίς να έχουν σύνδεση με τον υπόλοιπο διάλογο, θα πρέπει να μείνουν αμετάφραστες, σωστά;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 21, 2009)

Καλό θα ήταν η ερωτούσα να μας έδινε λίγο context για να καταλάβουμε τι λέει.


----------



## zahira (Aug 21, 2009)

Να σας δώσω και το context για να έχετε και μια εικόνα.
Δύο ντετεκτιβ μιλάνε οι οποίες δεν έχουν και ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια η μια για την άλλη.
Ενώ λοιπόν η μια λέει στην άλλη πως θεωρεί ότι οι φόνοι συνδέονται μεταξύ τους 
(γνωρίζοντας πως η άλλη κάτι γνωρίζει παραπάνω και το κρύβει) η πρώτη λέει στη δεύτερη αυτές τις φράσεις.

Η άλλη με τη σειρά της αρχίζει να της λέει ότι ξέρει πια για την υπόθεση καθώς και τα συμπεράσματά της.
Αυτά.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού ή περσόνα νον γκράτα;»;



Αυτό νομίζω κι εγώ ότι είναι το νόημα. Και ίσως να μετέφραζα και το περσόνα νον γκράτα, γιατί το ξέρουν λίγοι.

"Οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού ή απλά ανεπιθύμητος;"


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, άλλο κατάλαβα εγώ. Όχι οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού, αλλά αυτό που είπε παραπάνω ο Ζαζ: Δηλαδή, δούναι και λαβείν. Δηλαδή, αν δεν μου δώσεις κάποια πληροφορία, μάζεψέ τα και φύγε, δεν σου λέω ούτε εγώ τίποτα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 21, 2009)

To πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους είναι ότι δεν έχουμε δει την ταινία και δεν ξέρουμε τι γίνεται ακριβώς. Εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι έχει γίνει ένας φόνος και η μία ρωτάει την άλλη που ξέρει τι γίνεται:

"Αυτόν τον φάγανε ως πράξη εκδίκησης (μία σου και μία μου) ή επειδή ήταν απλά ανεπιθύμητος;"

Αλλά με πολλή επιφύλαξη, επειδή δεν έχω δει την ταινία.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχει ερωτηματικό. Η μία λέει στην άλλη (ξέροντας ότι της κρύβει πληροφορίες), «quid pro quo or persona non grata». Δηλαδή, «παίξε μπάλα και δώσε καμιά πληροφορία, αλλιώς παράτα μας». Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ. Γι' αυτό αμέσως η άλλη ανοίγει το στόμα της κι αρχίζει να λέει ό,τι ξέρει. 

Καλά κατάλαβα, Zahira;


----------



## zahira (Aug 21, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει ερωτηματικό. Η μία λέει στην άλλη (ξέροντας ότι της κρύβει πληροφορίες), «quid pro quo or persona non grata». Δηλαδή, «παίξε μπάλα και δώσε καμιά πληροφορία, αλλιώς παράτα μας». Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ. Γι' αυτό αμέσως η άλλη ανοίγει το στόμα της κι αρχίζει να λέει ό,τι ξέρει.
> 
> Καλά κατάλαβα, Zahira;



Ακριβώς!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 21, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, «παίξε μπάλα και δώσε καμιά πληροφορία, αλλιώς παράτα μας». Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ. Γι' αυτό αμέσως η άλλη ανοίγει το στόμα της κι αρχίζει να λέει ό,τι ξέρει.



Σωστά. Κι αυτό παίζει. Αν είναι όντως έτσι όπως το λες, η λατινικούρα εν προκειμένω είναι πολύ αμερικανιά. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να μεταφραστεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> ...η λατινικούρα εν προκειμένω είναι πολύ αμερικανιά.


Μάλλον εντάσσεται στην προσπάθεια των σεναριογράφων να πουν κάτι πρωτότυπο


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2009)

Αφού, λοιπόν, παρακολούθησα το επεισόδιο και μπήκα στο κλίμα, θα συμφωνήσω με την εκδοχή «Ή παίζεις μπάλα ή παίρνεις πόδι», αλλά μόνο επειδή λέει «persona non grata» και όχι «personae non gratae» (ή ξέρει λατινικά ή δεν ξέρει...), δεδομένου ότι τα θύματα είναι πολλά. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στον τόνο της φωνής της ή στον ειρμό που να αποκλείει την εκδοχή «Ξέρω ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι συνδέονται. Θέλω να μάθω γιατί πεθαίνουν, αν είναι θύματα αντεκδίκησης ή ανεπιθύμητοι», μόνο ο ενικός. (Το ύφος της ηθοποιού δείχνει ότι μπορεί και να μην ξέρει τι ακριβώς λέει... :) )

Δύο παρατηρήσεις:

Η αστυνόμος Allison Crowley (που ξέρει τα λατινικά) είναι η μοναδική ορθολογίστρια στο σίριαλ και της έχουν δώσει το όνομα του μεγαλύτερου αποκρυφιστή! Νοσηρό.

Και κάτι που διάβασα στην WIkipedia, για τον κολλητό της πρωταγωνίστριας:
Henry Fitzroy (b. June 15, 1519 d. June 18, 1536 reborn June 19, 1536) Based on the historical character Henry FitzRoy, 1st Duke of Richmond and Somerset - born the bastard son of, and eventually recognized as the legitimate heir to the throne of, Henry VIII of England, Henry Fitzroy chose love over familial duty and sacrificed his mortal life to remain forever with the woman he loved; Christina. Vampiric circumstances, however, prevented him from remaining with her and now, after 450 years of existence, he is living in Toronto as a graphic novelist - "Art and literature have always been my passions. I finally found a medium where I could fully realize the both of them." His quiet, hidden life takes on a new twist when he collides with Vicki Nelson in an attempt to stop a man from bringing the demon Asteroth into the mortal world. As they work to solve this case, and subsequently other supernatural problems, Henry grows deeply attracted to Vicki's willful nature and exuberance for life, eventually falling for her. Though she seems to resist his advances, he continues to pursue her and, mostly due to his centuries of experience and knowledge of both sides of the supernatural, he becomes Vicki's partner and bodyguard.​Δεν έχουν φοβερή φαντασία οι σεναριογράφοι;


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2009)

Για την απόδοση του quid pro quo, να προσθέσω για το συγκεκριμένο context φόνων τα εναλλακτικά:
_μάχαιραν έδωσες, μάχαιρα θα λάβεις_ (ιδίως αν είχαμε μαχαιρώματα) 
ή ίσως αντί του _οφθαλμόν αντί οφθαλμού_, τη συνέχειά του, _οδόντα αντί οδόντος_ (Λευιτικό 24:20, Δευτερονόμιο 19:21, Ματθαίος 5:38), λόγω του βαμπιρικού τού θέματος. ;) 







Όσο για τον Crowley και τα συναφή αποκαλυπτικά (The Omen κ.λπ.), ένα απολαυστικό σατιρικό ανάγνωσμα είναι το _Good Omens_ των Terry Pratchett και Neil Gaiman. Κι αν ευοδωθεί επιτέλους το σχέδιο να γυριστεί σε ταινία με σκηνοθέτη τον Τέρι Γκίλιαμ και πρωταγωνιστές τους Τζόνι Ντεπ ως Crowley και Ρόμπιν Γουίλιαμς ως Αζιραφάλ, θα γελάσουμε πολύ...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για την απόδοση του quid pro quo, να προσθέσω για το συγκεκριμένο context φόνων τα εναλλακτικά:
> _μάχαιραν έδωσες, μάχαιρα θα λάβεις_ (ιδίως αν είχαμε μαχαιρώματα).





Zazula said:


> μάχαιραν έδωσες, μάχαιραν θα λάβεις


..........


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις, Ζαζ! 
Να προσέχω περισσότερο. 
Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι ξέρεις πώς είναι να προσπαθείς σ' ένα τοσοδούλι ΣΚ να διαβάσεις 1334 μηνύματα που συσσωρεύτηκαν από τους αθεόφοβους παραμένοντες συν-Λεξιλόγους μέσα σε τρεις εβδομάδες υποτιθέμενης θερινής ραστώνης, ενώ πάσχεις ακόμη από ένα γλυκόπικρο βακέισιον-λαγκ. Τα νεύρα μου, τα χάπια μου, και μια ρακή να φύγω...;)


----------



## zahira (Aug 23, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2013)

Αναβίωση νήματος. 
Έχω το quid pro quo με λογοπαίγνιο, ως squid pro quo -- το λέει ένα δελφίνι και κάνει το λογοπαίγνιο με καλαμάρι. 
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι μεταφράζουμε το quid pro quo ως "δούναι και λαβείν" ή "μία σου και μία μου", τι λογοπαίγνιο θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε που να έχει σχέση με θάλασσα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Μία σου και μύδια μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2013)

Το ανάποδο είναι το σωστό (μετάφρασμα) :): Μύδια σου και μία μου.
Επίσης: Μυδούναι και λαβείν (ή μη δούναι και λαβείν, για άλλη χρήση).
Και: σπάρε δώσε (αν πάμε στο πάρε δώσε).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2013)

Τέλεια και τα δύο!


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Η δική μου αντιστροφή (το παίγνιο δεύτερο) έχει σαν σκοπό να εμπεδώσει μέσα σου την έκφραση («μία σου και...») ώστε να φτάσεις έτοιμος στα μύδια. Η αντίστροφη προσέγγιση μπορεί να θέλει διπλή αποκωδικοποίηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2013)

«Δίκιο έχεις», είπε ο Νασρεντίν, «αλλά και στο πρωτότυπο έρχεται πρώτο το αλλαγμένο. Χμμμ....» έκανε, κι άρχισε να σκαλίζει σκεφτικός τη γενειάδα του. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Το πρωτότυπο βασίζεται σε μια έκφραση τόσο φανερή —μια λατινοκορμάρα που κάνει μπαμ σαν τη Βεργκάρα (ρεκόρ ανάμιξης λανθασμένων μεταφορών)— που ό,τι κι αν της κοτσάρεις όπου κι αν το κοτσάρεις η αποκωδικοποίηση έχει γίνει από τη δεύτερη λέξη.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Themis (May 16, 2017)

Εξαιρετικό, το καλύτερο που είδα φέτος.:clap:Του ξηγιέται χαρτί και καλαμάρι του μαγαζάτορα!


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Κι εμένα μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που κάθεται απέναντι στον μαγαζάτορα, καλαμαρωτό καλαμαρωτό!


----------



## JimAdams (May 16, 2017)

Μιας και αναβίωσε το νήμα, ιδού και η πιο διάσημη (κινηματογραφική) περίπτωση που ακούγεται το quid pro quo, στην Σιωπή των Αμνών (1991). Tο λέει ο Δρ. Λέκτερ στην Κλαρίς σε μια από τις πρώτες τους συναντήσεις. O Λέκτερ θα της δώσει πληροφορίες για τις δολοφονίες του Μπάφαλο Μπιλ, σε αντάλλαγμα όμως θέλει κι εκείνος τις δικές του (αλλά για την Κλαρίς). 








_If I help you, Clarice, it will be "turns" for us too. I tell you things, you tell me things. Not about this case, though. About yourself. Quid pro quo. Yes or no? Yes or no, Clarice?_


----------

